#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  De nieuwe 3FM studio ......................

## Mathijs

3FM zendt sinds kort uit van uit van de nieuwe studio. Ze hebben het analoge tijdperk achterwegen gelaten en zijn overgestapt op DHD. Dit is een digitaal syteem, waarbij de mixer eigenlijk alleen maar een grote muis is, die samen werkt met een grote audio interface. In deze interface zitten de DSP's die alles mixen en zorgen voor dynamics enz.

Hierbij een aantal fotos van colegas van mij van de nieuwe studio en hoofd controle ruimte.

Eind regie, met mogelijkheid van muziek. Echter is er wel een aparte muziek tafel aanwezig.


overzicht eindregie met muziek tafel. (of hoe je het wilt noemen)


Daniel Geertsema Importeur DHD NL. Gaf de rondleiding.




De onderkant van het meubel.


Rack met wat speelgoed. O.a. Studer digitale telefoon vorken. Neve Compressors. en een rack behringer [?][?][?][?]


Regie set studio.


Hier ga ik geen woorden aan vuil maken.


DJ positie studio.


van af een ander aanzicht.


Wat mij heeel erg opvalt is de slechte afwerking van de studio (en uiteraard de prachtige kleur van het tafel blad  :Big Grin: ). Alle losse kabels in de CAR, bij de cdspelers, bij de sampler. Ook kan ik niet begrijpen dat ze in deze nieuwe studio nog steeds de zelfde Peavey muziek tafel hebben gelegt, met de bejaarde BNS monitoren (waar sirieus niet op te mixen valt). Naar mijn mening zijn er dus totaal niet op vooruit gegaan. Ook hebben ze de sound van het station aangepast. Dit is wel goed gelukt. Het is een stuk frissers dan eerst en wat meer dynamisch. Dit is wel een goede vooruitgang.

Wat is jouw mening over de nieuwe studios[?]

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

De kleurstellingen zijn idd wat achterhaald....En naar mijn mening is met al die digitale shit ook de radiosfeer/romantiek weg..zeker met een mixer die plat in het blad ligt..

----------


## musicjohn

Ondanks de tot nu toe genoemde kritiek mocht je willen dat je deze spulletjes thuis had staan !!! [^]

----------


## Mathijs

Binnen nu en 3 maanden gaan wij verhuizen. Vandaar dat wij daar langs zijn geweest. Na erg slechte ervaringen met Klotz (ook een digitaal systeem) gaan wij nu ook over op DHD. onze studio wordt door een duits bedrijf gebouwt. Deze hebben o.a. ook de nieuwe studios van RTL en Yorin gebouwt (ook DHD uiteraard)

Dit zal ongeveer een gelijke setup zijn als bij 3fm:
-Een DJ studio volledig ingericht voor zelf suport.
-Een grote studio voor live muziek en programmas als sport enz.

Later komen er dan nog 2 studios voor de Locale oproemen. Zelfde als de DJ opstelling alleen dan minder uitgebreid. Ook onze TV-studio zal later worden omgebouwt.

http://www.lnw.demon.nl/$DHD/ hier nog wat fotos van ook de RTL studios

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Ondanks de tot nu toe genoemde kritiek mocht je willen dat je deze spulletjes thuis had staan !!!



NEE! Hooguit wat processie apperatuur...maar voor de rest...echt niet..

----------


## Rieske

Inderdaad, erg rommelig en een weinig inspireerende ruimte om mooie radio te maken.
Ze hadden wel de moeite mogen doen om de intercom, bij de regiedesk, in te bouwen.
Maar misschien moet het een en ander nog afgewerkt worden.

----------


## Mathijs

> citaat:Maar misschien moet het een en ander nog afgewerkt worden.



Zoals het er nu uitziet is het volgens BTP echt af.

----------


## Van_Diemen

Hmm...ff een kleine opmerking.
Zijn al deze fotos op dezelfde dag gemaakt?

Bij foto 1 en 2 (eind regie) verschillen de kappen op de faders van kleur

bij foto 9 en 10 (dj positie) verschillen de kappen op de faders ook al.


Verder nog een vraagje...waarom hebben hier de eind regie, studio regie en dj ieder een eigen faderpanel? Wat valt hier dan allemaal aan te schuiven?

Heb je misschien wat meer fotos van de DSP en Control engines? de voorkant van dat 19"rack?

Wat zou zo'n systeem nou kosten? spreken we over 10.000 of 100.000 of nog meer?

Groeten,

Chris van Diemen

----------


## Mathijs

Hierbij wat andwoorden op je vragen:




> citaat:Zijn al deze fotos op dezelfde dag gemaakt?



De fotos zijn op verschillende dagen gemaakt. Een aantal door mijn baas, en een aantal door mijn colega Coen Swijnenberg.




> citaat:Bij foto 1 en 2 (eind regie) verschillen de kappen op de faders van kleur



Hier is een hele simpele verklaring voor:
Rood zijn meestal mics.
Geel en blauw zijn speel lijsten en cart players, cd spelers MD spelers. Uiteraard staat dit niet vast. het is maar wat je gewend bent. Zo kan je dus snel zien welke fader je moet hebben. Uiteraard staat het bij dit systeem ook er bij.




> citaat:waarom hebben hier de eind regie, studio regie en dj ieder een eigen faderpanel? Wat valt hier dan allemaal aan te schuiven?



Je moet het zien als 2 aparte studios. De DJ heeft Mics, MD spelers, speel lijsten, cartplayers, telefoon vorken, ISDN lijnen.
De eind regie heeft dit ook. Alleen dan niet in een split consol. De DJ studio heeft dit wel voor papieren enz.
Omdat het een digitaal systeem is kan je uit veel meer bronnen kiezen dan wat er op die tafel past. 




> citaat:Heb je misschien wat meer fotos van de DSP en Control engines? de voorkant van dat 19"rack?



Bij DHD zitten de DSP modules in de tafel gebouwt. Bij Klotz (een vergelijkbaar systeem) zitten deze in aparte 19" units. Wat je in het 3fm rack ziet zijn dus puur PC's.



Dit is een foto van de CAR bij RTL FM. 




> citaat:Wat zou zo'n systeem nou kosten?



Het complete systeem praat je over een paar ton. (zonder bouw en configuratie mee geregend)

Nou volgens mij was dit het wel ongeveer  :Smile:

----------


## giserke

Als er mensen zijn die het kwijt willen, kunnen ze die spullen wel bij mij binnenschuiven.
Lelijke kleuren of niet
 :Big Grin:

----------


## quincman

vraagje: 

wat zijn die witte vierkante dingen onder die microfoon:

hier: http://www.lnw.demon.nl/$DHD/photos/CIMG0245.JPG

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

MD Cart players. (enkel gebruikt voor broadcasting)

mvg,

----------


## B-Rental

Vind het een beetje tegenvallen, had meer verwacht van de nieuwe studio.
Vind het een beetje op een low budget studio lijken.

----------


## denkomieken

Heb even een vraagje. Op de foto n°6 in het linkse rack onder die dat-speler zitten er digitale compressors. Die blauw gekleurd zijn. Ik had deze al ergens anders gezien maar ik weet niet van welk merk ze zijn. Kan er iemand van jullie mij dit zeggen[?][?][?]

----------


## Siem

> citaat:_Geplaatst door B-Rental_
> 
> Vind het een beetje tegenvallen, had meer verwacht van de nieuwe studio.
> Vind het een beetje op een low budget studio lijken.



Ja hoor, jij werkt er zeker elke dag?  :Frown: 





> citaat:_Geplaatst door denkomieken_
> 
> Heb even een vraagje. Op de foto n°6 in het linkse rack onder die dat-speler zitten er digitale compressors. Die blauw gekleurd zijn. Ik had deze al ergens anders gezien maar ik weet niet van welk merk ze zijn. Kan er iemand van jullie mij dit zeggen[?][?][?]



Symetrix 628, niet alleen compressor, maar ook mic preamp, parametrische eq en wat niet al.  :Smile: 
Meer info op http://www.symetrixaudio.com/Products/628.htm.

----------


## denkomieken

bedankt om me te helpen. Ik wist het al van die mic preamp, eq enz maar wist het merk niet meer . Zijn dit naar jullie forumleden goede teostellen of is  laat ons zeggen tc-electronics beter?[:I]

----------


## wappie

De Symetrix processoren zijn de beste in hun segment. Niet echt geschikt voor een drive-in, maar voor broadcast perfect.
De studio is sinds deze foto's nog veel aan gedaan. Tot op heden wordt er aan gewerkt. De bekabeling in de CAR is inderdaad wat rommelig maar dat zijn rest punten en deze worden nog opgepakt. Het verschil met de commerciele omroepen is dat er daar met andere budgetten wordt gewerkt en 3FM had een vrij nieuwe studio in het audiocentrum.

----------


## mbottens

Een kameraad van mij (producer moatie) werkt bij Yorin fm als producer/technicus en die vertelde mij na het zien van deze foto's dat zelfs de DJ's van 3FM de studio van Yorin FM fijner vonden werken. Dit was vooral te danken aan die mixer bij 3FM waar veel te veel kanalen op zitten, maar er waren nog een paar andere puntjes.

Zo zie je maar weer hoe groener het gras bij de buren is des te minder ben je tevreden met wat je zelf hebt. :Big Grin: 


Ik kan over die studio maar 1 ding zeggen: Wat een hoop geweldig leuk speelgoed en ik had niet het idee dat er zoveel processing aanwezig is in de radio studio (ik wil wel ruilen van studio)

Groeten Martin

----------

